# mascletà



## toreadorable

I'm familiar with what a *mascletà *is (a concussive, day-time explosive display, akin to a "fireworks" display but focused on auditory effects, not visual) but can't find any information about the derivation of the word.

Can anyone tell me about the word's etymology ?  Where it's from, what else it may be related to, what (if anything) is derivitave of it, or from what it derives ?


----------



## Namarne

Hello, 

The usual word for _*firecracker*_ is *petard* (_petardo_, in Spanish), but a *masclet* is a more powerful firecracker than usual. It comes from the word *mascle* (_macho_, in Spanish), meaning _*male*_. 
(Literally, *masclet* would mean _little male_).


----------



## ernest_

Interesting. And I think mascletà is short for mascletada, -ada being a common (feminine) noun-forming suffix.


----------



## Joannes

ernest_ said:


> Interesting. And I think mascletà is short for mascletada, -ada being a common (feminine) noun-forming suffix.


Interesting as well. Is this a productive shortening for '-ada words'? I've never (consiciously) come across it..


----------



## avellanainphilly

Joannes said:


> Interesting as well. Is this a productive shortening for '-ada words'? I've never (consiciously) come across it..



I believe it is productive only in Valencian, not in other dialects.
"fideuada" --> "fideuà"


----------



## Elessar

Joannes said:


> Interesting as well. Is this a productive shortening for '-ada words'? I've never (consiciously) come across it..



Yes, that is a very common trend in the Valencian dialect, to drop *-ada *in the end of words. It is a colloquial way of pronouncing words. For instance:

_A vegades_ ----------> pronounced /_a vegaes_/
La samarreta està _banyada _-----------> pronounced /_banyà_/

Of course, you should never write these words the same way you pronounce them.

The thing is that there are some few words in Valencian Catalan that you will see written like that (like _mascletà _or _fideuà_) all the time, due to the popular context, the tradition and several sociolinguistical reasons hard to explain for me now. You probably won't find them written in a dictionary like that, but in some ways it is "allowed" to write them like that, for example in catering or hotel industry or in popular celebrations.


----------



## Joannes

Got it. Thank you.


----------



## eumaros

Elessar said:


> Yes, that is a very common trend in the Valencian dialect, to drop *-ada *in the end of words. It is a colloquial way of pronouncing words. For instance:
> 
> _A vegades_ ----------> pronounced /_a vegaes_/
> La samarreta està _banyada _-----------> pronounced /_banyà_/
> 
> Of course, you should never write these words the same way you pronounce them.
> 
> The thing is that there are some few words in Valencian Catalan that you will see written like that (like _mascletà _or _fideuà_) all the time, due to the popular context, the tradition and several sociolinguistical reasons hard to explain for me now. You probably won't find them written in a dictionary like that, but in some ways it is "allowed" to write them like that, for example in catering or hotel industry or in popular celebrations.



What does "La samarreta esta banyada" mean?


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bona ... matinada!

Reprenent la pregunta que ha iniciat el fil, voldria afegir la meua pobra aportació.

Una pregunta. Què fou primer l'ou o la gallina? En llegir la meua resposta sabreu perquè faig aquesta pregunta.

Segons em contaren quan era menut, hi ha a València-ciutat una tradició o llegenda urbana (o igual ja s'ha perdut també, com la llegenda del drac -en veritat n'era una cocodril- de l'església de la Companyia) , que marcava com a origen de la mascletada/mascletâ, un altre de diferent que l'oferit pel nostre amic Namarne. Que a mi em sembla més contemporani i asèptic, però que igualment pot ser la correcta. Us oferesc la meua versió:

  Encara hui es disparen traques llargues ( petards suspesos d'una corda, separats per una certa distancia -30/40/50 cm- i units per la metxa que al cremar-se, aquesta, a poc a poc, els va encenent i els fa esclatar. Aquesta traca suspesa a uns dos metres d'altura va recorrent fent una ziga-zaga la llarg d'un  carrer qualsevol d'un barri, segurament el més llarg o principal (seria millor dir, de la demarcació d'una falla). Doncs bé, segons la tradició que he esmentat i que em contaren de menut (i jo ja en tinc uns quants anys damunt), cap a la fi del segle XIX o inicis del XX hi havia el costum per part dels homes (joves?) i més "_valents_" de córrer davall d'aquesta traca al temps que esclataven els petards damunt els seus caps, amb molt de perill per a la seua integritat física. O siga que açò de córrer davall la traca encesa seria fer una *mascletada* (cosa de mascles), comportar-se com a un mascle de veritat, o siga, no tenir por de córrer davall els petards i demostrar la seua "_hombría_"(castellà)/valentia (en realitat poc trellat). Desconec quan començà a cridar-se masclets als petards petits però molt sonors (com ha dit adés Namarne), però crec que és posterior al naixement de la tradició/rondalla/llegenda urbana. De totes formes, preniu la versió que més us agrade.

Una altra nota, la paraula mascle ans entre, almenys els valencians de la ciutat, era utilitzada molt més que no ara, jo diria que s'usava exclusivament para designar els homes. Entre altres coses perquè *home *era i continua sent-lo, el sinònim més usat de marit. Les dones valencianes diuen " el meu home" per a referir-se al seu marit. Una frase bastant comuna era "_s'ha portat com a un mascle de vitat (veritat)_" quan un home, fóra jove, madur o vell s'havia comportat  correctament (amb bonhomia, valentia, noblea/noblesa, bona fe, etc.) en algun afer. Avuí es diria "_s'ha portat com a un home_". Vindria  a ser com la diferència que hi feia el llatí entre *vir* i *homo* , *vir *seria mascle i *homo *home.


He intentat fer el missatge més curt, però no he sabut. Espere que l'_entengau_, i us agrade, almenys com a "rondalleta", si no el trobareu ajustat a la història de les falles.

A10.


----------



## Namarne

eumaros said:


> What does "La samarreta esta banyada" mean?


The T-shirt is wet. 


Elxenc said:


> Una pregunta. Què fou primer l'ou o la gallina?


Pel que fa a l'espècie, la gallina; pel que fa a l'individu, l'ou.


----------



## Cento

Hola!
No sé que fou primer, però això de córrer la traca de masclets  penjats de la corda jo ho feia quan tenia 14 o 15 anys (meitat dels 80).
Com a curiositat, crec hi afegiria un parell de coses:
Primer, que hi ha un altre mot en què elidim la_ d_ intervocàlica relacionat amb la versió d'Elxenc: *cordada*, pronunciat _*cordà*_.  Almenys, el que jo he vist al Cabanyal i en alguns altres pobles, consisteix  en llançar uns participants contra altres els petards que ací anomenem _coets borratxos_, o simplement _borratxos _(_carretilles _a Elx?), que tenen diverses eixides i un _masclet _incorporat que explota en acabat de la darrera eixida. Però en altres llocs, *cordà*  vol dir que els coets borratxos (no masclets senzills) pengen d'una  corda i cauen a mesura que avança el foc. Així els que són un poc  valents, o imprudents, corren a mesura que avança el foc per la corda (com feia jo davall dels masclets);  els que ho són més, els agafen abans de l'explosió i se'ls llancen uns  contra altres.
L'altra és que existeixen les *femelles*, uns coets emprats en les _cordaes_ dels quals ixen (naixen) diversos borratxos.
Salut!


----------

